# Victoria Beckham - show at New York Fashion Week 13.2.2012 x4



## beachkini (14 Feb. 2012)




----------



## posemuckel (14 Feb. 2012)

Tolle Bilder. Da spenden die Zuschauer zurecht Applaus.


----------



## SIKRA (15 Feb. 2012)

Ist ja nicht schlecht, ihr Geschmack an Kostümchen und Pumps-Schuhen (+20cm mit original-roter Sohle, das fetzt).
Aber weiß jemand, was die Gute da so treibt und designed hat?
Vielleicht Victoria-Strings?


----------



## cuminegia (21 Feb. 2012)

super


----------



## zool (23 Feb. 2012)

Sexy! thx für Vikkie


----------



## Jone (26 Juni 2012)

Absolut sexy. Danke für dieses Shooting


----------

